# Upland Briar Pants



## tjwarbin (Aug 22, 2014)

Okay.  I am a freakishly tall human being.  6'-7" to be exact.  I typically wear a 36x36 in pants.  Do any of you guys know where to purchase upland pants in this size?  I have looked everywhere.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Moore (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.briarproofstore.com/nylon-faced-briarproof-pants-by-dans-hunting-gear/

They carry Dan's that will make custom sizes.


----------



## tjwarbin (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 22, 2014)

I like the 5.11 tactical pants for hunting in. They seem to keep briars and thorns from sticking to ya and are pretty durable.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 22, 2014)

I am 6'7 also. I was able to find a pair at Academy in a 34 length that fit me perfect.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 23, 2014)

tjwarbin said:


> Okay.  I am a freakishly tall human being.  6'-7" to be exact.  I typically wear a 36x36 in pants.  Do any of you guys know where to purchase upland pants in this size?  I have looked everywhere.  Any help is appreciated.




Might want to try and find a store that carries Carhartt  briar pants...You can "typically" find the bigger/longer sizes that you are talking about....AND...I bought a pair 5years ago , they are now my "go to briar pants" over wrangler, columbia , kevins , orvis , etc, etc ...I've tried most of them...Still shedding briars , durable and comfortable!....Oh...BTW $50 ain't bad either.....
Good Luck


----------



## Stewmeister (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.bigcamo.com/bigandtallbrownduckbriarpants.php

The large / Tall may work for you. I am a short & stout


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2014)

Filson tin cloth chaps might fit you.  You can also buy their brush pants unhemmed and have a tailor custom fit them.

They're expensive but its hard to beat their quality and warranty.


----------



## TheAlphaDog17 (Jan 4, 2018)

I would seriously consider looking into either Wranglers or Cabelas Roughnecks. Both come in a huge range of sizes, are plenty comfortable, and are durable as heck. Both tied for the best upland pants on our list here.


----------



## swamppirate (Jan 8, 2018)

Filson none better.


----------

